

UK Petition: Say NO to ACTA - nodata
http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/20685

======
nodata
Analysis of ACTA here: ACTA: [http://www.laquadrature.net/en/acta-updated-
analysis-of-the-...](http://www.laquadrature.net/en/acta-updated-analysis-of-
the-final-version)

